# The inevitable who got what at Kempton thread



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

So it's bound to happen so I thought I'd start it off. I got the following from TSS:

5 x Acanthoscurria geniculata slings
5 x Chromatopelma cyanopubscens slings
5 x Grammostola pulchra slings
1 x Haplopelma lividium grown on sling

All for £100
:2thumb:


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

No one got anything??


----------



## ReptileRoss (Jul 28, 2010)

chalky76 said:


> So it's bound to happen so I thought I'd start it off. I got the following from TSS:
> 
> 5 x Acanthoscurria geniculata slings
> 5 x Chromatopelma cyanopubscens slings
> ...


I think I was standing next to you while you were buying them!

I got:

A pair of _Deroplatys desiccata_
1 x sub-adult _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_
1 x grown on _Grammostola pulchra_

And loads of supplies for them all!

Pics to follow! : victory:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I got 2 moon silk moth caterpillar, they are so cute! I have a house for the moths as well, not that I really want the moths, but the caterpillar are cute! Luckily they only like for 12-14 days lol! As we speak one is chowing down on an apple leaf, the other doesn't seem too active, not sure if it's a bit shaken up... 

Also got a lot of mantids! We ended up with 6. 

A pair of deroplatys truncata
A Sibylla Pretiosa
A Parasphendale Affinis
A Hierodula Parviceps
A Pseudempusa Pinnapavonis

Good day out!


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Oooo don't rub it in. I couldn't make it due to work. Gutted.

What was it like for scorpions?? Did I miss much??


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

ReptileRoss said:


> I think I was standing next to you while you were buying them!
> 
> I got:
> 
> ...


Quite possibly, I was in a black vest (to hot otherwise) and tattooed on upper arms and chest.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> A pair of deroplatys truncata



*Facedesk*

Really wanted to go but couldnt, so been trying to tell myself i didnt miss much, >_<


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

callum b said:


> Oooo don't rub it in. I couldn't make it due to work. Gutted.
> 
> What was it like for scorpions?? Did I miss much??


I thought the S.E.A.S one in January was better to be honest but this one was still good.


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

I got my first T's(B.smithi, B.albiceps and L.para) and 5 mantis which a lovely lady gave to me for free


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh and Kerry, I think I saw you but not 100%, were you wearing mainly black???


----------



## keikoebe (Sep 22, 2011)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> *Facedesk*
> 
> Really wanted to go but couldnt, so been trying to tell myself i didnt miss much, >_<


Me too


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i got 
2 Avicularia avicularia
2 Heterometrus madras.. something like that
a G.porteri
some sort of whip scorpion
a carolina devil scorpion
striped devil scorpion
and 3 sericopelma species santa catalina
think that's it
mum got a mantis and a chile rose


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> *Facedesk*
> 
> Really wanted to go but couldnt, so been trying to tell myself i didnt miss much, >_<


They were from the French(think) sellers, £15 a pair, they are so awesome! We got a pair of orchids and dead leafs from them at BTS and they are doing really well. 



Ben.M said:


> Oh and Kerry, I think I saw you but not 100%, were you wearing mainly black???


I was wearing a long black top yeah.  Then Jeggins, they were dark blue. :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

P.smithi juvi
P.rufilata juvi
B.albopilosum juvi male
a pair of sphodromantis sp chameleon village
Stromatopelma calceatum sling
T.gigas MM on loan


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

selina20 said:


> P.smithi juvi
> P.rufilata juvi
> B.albopilosum juvi male
> a pair of sphodromantis sp chameleon village
> ...


I saw you round Biffys table.


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> They were from the French(think) sellers, £15 a pair, they are so awesome! We got a pair of orchids and dead leafs from them at BTS and they are doing really well.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wearing a long black top yeah.  Then Jeggins, they were dark blue. :lol2:


Yep it was you then : victory: I didnt even think about it until I logged back on to here and saw your profile pic


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> I saw you round Biffys table.


I was around there quite a lot lol. Lynda forgot her P.pygmea and left it on her table. Then i ran out of ideas for things to buy haha.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Ben.M said:


> Yep it was you then : victory: I didnt even think about it until I logged back on to here and saw your profile pic


:lol2: I'm pretty easy to spot. :blush:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

selina20 said:


> I was around there quite a lot lol. Lynda forgot her P.pygmea and left it on her table. Then i ran out of ideas for things to buy haha.


:lol2: I didn't buy any spiders, although I was tempted by a few. 

It was early on in the day, I went to custom aquaria, then walked round to TSS and Biffys table. I didn't see you again.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I didn't buy any spiders, although I was tempted by a few.
> 
> It was early on in the day, I went to custom aquaria, then walked round to TSS and Biffys table. I didn't see you again.


We got there at 9:30am lol and stood in the queue then ended up walking around. Spent ages talking to the Invicta and BTS guys lol. Had got a tarantula before i even left the car park at 9.30 lmao. 

Tbh i found there werent really much there in the way of different species. I thought Biffys stall was the most interesting due to there being more than albops and roseas haha


----------



## Dayle (Jan 18, 2010)

i didnt get anything for myself i was there working so was a bit bummed i didnt get the chance  saw a few of you guys but didnt get the chance to come say hi or anything, bummer


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Dayle said:


> i didnt get anything for myself i was there working so was a bit bummed i didnt get the chance  saw a few of you guys but didnt get the chance to come say hi or anything, bummer


I missed quite a lot of people tbh. I met up with all the guys off Trapdoor on FB which was nice


----------



## Dayle (Jan 18, 2010)

selina20 said:


> I missed quite a lot of people tbh. I met up with all the guys off Trapdoor on FB which was nice



Cool  it was a shame i was working was really only at the show 2 hours max had to be back at the shop  hopefully next time ill have time to say hi to people etc


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

selina20 said:


> We got there at 9:30am lol and stood in the queue then ended up walking around. Spent ages talking to the Invicta and BTS guys lol. Had got a tarantula before i even left the car park at 9.30 lmao.
> 
> Tbh i found there werent really much there in the way of different species. I thought Biffys stall was the most interesting due to there being more than albops and roseas haha


Haha wow that's early! We got there at 11:10, we didn't stand in the que for very long which was pretty awesome! Haha that's awesome.  Although I do agree on the species, the tables were good, there was a big range of Ts, but I've got all the ones I really want, the only others I want are uber expensive, or I can't be bothered to wedge my way in the crowd. :whip:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Haha wow that's early! We got there at 11:10, we didn't stand in the que for very long which was pretty awesome! Haha that's awesome.  Although I do agree on the species, the tables were good, there was a big range of Ts, but I've got all the ones I really want, the only others I want are uber expensive, or I can't be bothered to wedge my way in the crowd. :whip:


Didnt really find anything i really wanted tbh. Was tempted by the hermit crabs though. The guy gave me a caresheet to go and read lmao. I always say the kempton show is more for those wanting to buy bugs with pins in them. Saw a dead butterfly for £350 :O.


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

vivalabam said:


> They were from the French(think) sellers, £15 a pair, they are so awesome! We got a pair of orchids and dead leafs from them at BTS and they are doing really well.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wearing a long black top yeah.  Then Jeggins, they were dark blue. :lol2:


Then I saw you! I was walking round with my new giant hermit crab!

I also bought a P. formosa and a Lasiodora parahybana.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Didnt really find anything i really wanted tbh. Was tempted by the hermit crabs though. The guy gave me a caresheet to go and read lmao. I always say the kempton show is more for those wanting to buy bugs with pins in them. Saw a dead butterfly for £350 :O.


Yeah the OH saw one of those, I didn't really look, like at all, it makes me so sad to see them all.  Last years was so much better... 

Ah right. :lol2: There was loads of mantids I wanted, came home with 6, only really went for them anyway. although I did come home with some caterpillars which was the most random buy of my life! 



Khaos said:


> Then I saw you! I was walking round with my new giant hermit crab!
> 
> I also bought a P. formosa and a Lasiodora parahybana.


Why does no one say hello to me, I don't bite! :whip:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Yeah the OH saw one of those, I didn't really look, like at all, it makes me so sad to see them all.  Last years was so much better...
> 
> Ah right. :lol2: There was loads of mantids I wanted, came home with 6, only really went for them anyway. although I did come home with some caterpillars which was the most random buy of my life!


I got a female Sphodromantis sp Chameleon village (mostly because the name made me chuckle) and he gave me a free male so they are ready to breed


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

vivalabam said:


> Why does no one say hello to me, I don't bite! :whip:


Well I didn't actually know what you looked like, or that you were going until I saw this thread!

...also I was busy with MegaCrab!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Khaos said:


> Well I didn't actually know what you looked like, or that you were going until I saw this thread!
> 
> ...also I was busy with MegaCrab!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

selina20 said:


> I got a female Sphodromantis sp Chameleon village (mostly because the name made me chuckle) and he gave me a free male so they are ready to breed


Haha where were they? I would have done the same lol! I forced the OH to get a female peacock to go with our male, he's a few instars above the one we got today, but you never know! 



Khaos said:


> Well I didn't actually know what you looked like, or that you were going until I saw this thread!
> 
> ...also I was busy with MegaCrab!


Haha fair enough, well now you do know what I look like, so say hello next time. Although people never do, I'm sure I smell or something.


----------



## robowen (Aug 14, 2010)

I got a AF Monocentropus Lambertoni (Attitude or what!) and 2 Sericopelma sp Santa Catalina. Start saving for SEAS now !!


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

vivalabam said:


> Haha where were they? I would have done the same lol! I forced the OH to get a female peacock to go with our male, he's a few instars above the one we got today, but you never know!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha fair enough, well now you do know what I look like, so say hello next time. Although people never do, I'm sure I smell or something.


Well I wasn't going to mention the eau de elderberries...


(10pts for the first person who gets the reference)


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

I should have looked at this before going... Vivalabam I heard you were there but didn't see anyone I thought was you!

Selina... I also heard you were there but didn't see you (this time) 

Anyways, thanks to lucozade3000 I got these little cuties (for free :gasp :flrt:

(3-4X _Euscorpius concinnus_)




























TIIINY, about 2-3mm long, at most!


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

Totally new to keeping inverts, but I've always loved phasmids. Anyway, I went to Kempton with Ash, Lex and Ally, and came home with 2 x _Extatosoma tiaratum_ (m & f) and 2 x _Eurycantha coriacea_ (m & f).
Gorgeous things :flrt:


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

Incidentally, Ash, the guy lied to me when he told me the latter was a Wood Nymph. It isn't, it's a New Guinea Spiny Stick Insect.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

I thought it was pants this year compared to previous years, not a lot on offer.

I got . . . .

5 x Brachypelma smithi
5 x Stromatopelma calceatum
5 x Poecilotheria regalis
4 x Lasiodora klugi
2 x Chilobrachys fimbriatus
2 x Sericopelma sp "Santa Catalina" (Panama)
1 x Brachy auratum
1 x Phlogiellus sp. "Goliath"
1 x Nhandu coloratovillosus
1 x Scolopendra subspinipes 6in

and the N coloratovillosus moulted on the way home . . . . .its a male :censor:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

MarkB said:


> Incidentally, Ash, the guy lied to me when he told me the latter was a Wood Nymph. It isn't, it's a New Guinea Spiny Stick Insect.


Anybody can choose any common name they want  Looks more like a greeny blossom bottom to me :hmm:


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

AshMashMash said:


> Anybody can choose any common name they want  Looks more like a greeny blossom bottom to me :hmm:


Yeah, that's what they said... ah well. I'll have to get used to using Latin names!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

I couldn't go to kempton. I went to work and got bitten by a spider....should of gone to kempton instead...*incoherant ranting* :bash:


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

I dident get to walk round but nice to see and chat to everyone that saw me I was a bit tired due to the fact I drank an extream amount the night before and only got 2 hours sleep lol :whistling2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Haha where were they? I would have done the same lol! I forced the OH to get a female peacock to go with our male, he's a few instars above the one we got today, but you never know!


I was tempted by the peacocks tbh but then i saw these Sphodromantis and just thought they were adorable


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

I and Mandie had a great day at the Kempton fair yesterday.
I got to meet Peter Kirk and his wife and had a good chat with him and he saw my P.pedersani 3" and said it looked 
female and told me much about it and who founded that sp..
So I've named her Niko.
My P.pedersani came from a really great guy on the spiderzink stand, Stephen Newell .. aka biffy  such a nice gent ;-)
I got to meet Ray and Angela Hale too as well as seeing Andrew Smith and Ray Gabriel walking around.
I also got a 1.5" P.subfusca LL that I'm pleased with.
There were only two P.miranda's and Peter Kirk had one of them ( lucky so and so ) and she was a good size... And the other had been sold too.
There was No Highland's to be seen but loads of other poecilothia ..
It was so so hot inside and so much to see .
So afterwards we packed our car up and went to a pub just up the road for very cold drinks and I can say they were needed  .
I also got to meet some friends from other T forums and Facebook and that was good too like Salina who was a lot of fun to chat too  .
And a friend that I had not seen but only spoken to on Facebook stood next to me asked my name and then handed me a very large cricket keeper with lobster roaches in .. pmsl .
I was lucky to get a really very good deal on exo terra's too ;-)
Aswell as meeting Chris Carter from invicta and having a laugh.
A very good day it turned out to be.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Biffy said:


> I dident get to walk round but nice to see and chat to everyone that saw me I was a bit tired due to the fact I drank an extream amount the night before and only got 2 hours sleep lol :whistling2:


i did think it was you..
i walked past you about a million times but didn't say in case it wasn't


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

jb1962 said:


> I and Mandie had a great day at the Kempton fair yesterday.
> I got to meet Peter Kirk and his wife and had a good chat with him and he saw my P.pedersani 3" and said it looked
> female and told me much about it and who founded that sp..
> So I've named her Niko.
> ...


Naaawww was nice to finally meet you and the wife .


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

spinnin_tom said:


> i did think it was you..
> i walked past you about a million times but didn't say in case it wasn't


I heard you were there also, but had no idea what you looked like!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> I heard you were there also, but had no idea what you looked like!


I never saw you :O.

Tom was on the invicta stall with his mum


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

selina20 said:


> I never saw you :O.
> 
> Tom was on the invicta stall with his mum


I know I never saw you  Damnit! I hadn't really looked who was going, I should have. Well, me/markb/ally/lex/lucozade3000 had fun at the pub anyways


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> I know I never saw you  Damnit! I hadn't really looked who was going, I should have. Well, me/markb/ally/lex/lucozade3000 had fun at the pub anyways


Didnt see Ally, Lex or Markb either


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

'Twas a great day, still buzzing now. I just got the stick insects out and let the kids have a hold. Mission accomplished :2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

what did they think of them mark??


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

Dee_Williams said:


> what did they think of them mark??


They love em, yeah. My OH is slightly intimidated, but she'll come round.  One was out and crawling around on the 6 year old's hands. I took my eyes off him to check that I hadn't got any legs caught under the lid of the box; meanwhile my OH was having a minor cow... but all went fine.


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

I went and had a great show, got every thing on my wish list +
Would have liked to see a few more adult T's but at least my wallet was pleased.
It was my first Kempton invert show and certainly not my last. Well worth the trip however next time I will make more effort and try to grow a large scragy beard and wear a Panama hat so I can blend in.:no1:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

AZUK said:


> I went and had a great show, got every thing on my wish list +
> Would have liked to see a few more adult T's but at least my wallet was pleased.
> It was my first Kempton invert show and certainly not my last. Well worth the trip however next time I will make more effort and try to grow a large scragy beard and wear a Panama hat so I can blend in.:no1:


Dont you just love how most invert people look like they have actually just come out of a jungle haha


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

Lots of Crocodile Dundee-style hats yesterday.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

PeterUK said:


> I thought it was pants this year compared to previous years, not a lot on offer.
> 
> I got . . . .
> 
> ...


Out of interest how much did you spend?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

MarkB said:


> Lots of Crocodile Dundee-style hats yesterday.


:lol2:


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

spinnin_tom said:


> i did think it was you..
> i walked past you about a million times but didn't say in case it wasn't


So my t-shirt idea (or deviation from it) wasn't so stupid afterall :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DeborahR (Aug 27, 2011)

I had a migraine which made my 'shall I go or not' decision for me 

Mind you, I suppose I can now justify buying some slings from the Spider Shop ...


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

DeborahR said:


> I had a migraine which made my 'shall I go or not' decision for me
> 
> Mind you, I suppose I can now justify buying some slings from the Spider Shop ...


Eeeek no that wouldn't have been good in that environment. To be honest I got my Ts from the spider shop anyway but is was nice to walk around.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

What a great day! 
Awesome weather, great company! (Ash, Alli, Lex and Mark.B) 

I have to say i was very disappointed with the scorpions displays.
Everything was so common! only one caught my eye, it was bright yellow, obviously wrongly labelled ant tagged at £22 (2nd floor right hand side back of the room)

I bought an Amblypygid (Charon grayi) and a couple of black and red millipedes by the entrance door. 
They are my very first ones and i forgot to write down the name. Can anyone help? 

-J


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i came back with 4 scorpions.. 
did you see what the spider shop had, as sand swimmers?
they look so nice, but you pay £22 for what is essentially, a tub of sand

i was shocked at the prices of Heterometrus and P.imperators too


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

NO! didn't see the swimmers. I don't even know what it is but sounds awesome and not visible for 99% of the time.

-J


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

What scorps did you get Tom?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

lucozade3000 said:


> NO! didn't see the swimmers. I don't even know what it is but sounds awesome and not visible for 99% of the time.
> 
> -J


they looked dead cool 

i bought 2 H.mysorensis, V.spinegerus and a V.carolinensis (sp?)


and the whip scorpion, they didn't know the species


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

I was about to buy a whiptail upstairs but thy were tiny and way overpriced! 
I've seen a much larger one by the entrance for £15.

-J


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> they looked dead cool
> 
> i bought 2 H.mysorensis, V.spinegerus and a V.carolinensis (sp?)
> 
> ...


They are giant vinegaroons


----------



## bafanabafana (Jun 13, 2011)

A pregnant Joburg Mantis and a young male Joburg Mantis,
Three young Emperor Scorpions,
And four unidentified pink legged millipedes! brilliant


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

lucozade3000 said:


> I was about to buy a whiptail upstairs but thy were tiny and way overpriced!
> I've seen a much larger one by the entrance for £15.
> 
> -J


 
was that natural world experience with the overpriced ones?
they had an avic avic in a really damp, terrestrial tub, so i did a multiple deal


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

selina20 said:


> They are giant vinegaroons


ty sel D:



bafanabafana said:


> A pregnant Joburg Mantis and a young male Joburg Mantis,
> Three young Emperor Scorpions,
> And four unidentified pink legged millipedes! brilliant


 
not bad, i almost bought some P.imps, but they were expensive


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

I got a few scorps  Vivalabam was watching them eat when I took them back to the Jim's table  There really cool. Ive never had scorps before. So now when I have a noisy cricket I just put it in the scorps tub, it kills it, I take it out


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I'm pretty easy to spot. :blush:


pmsl I was really easy to spot lol,
I had on cream coloured wast coat ,grey T shirt and jeans .. oh and looked like I had been in a sauner lol.. 
Poor wife was trying to keep up


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

chalky76 said:


> Out of interest how much did you spend?



Too :censor: Much ! ! ! £148


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

PeterUK said:


> Too :censor: Much ! ! ! £148



That's not too bad. You got a hell of a lot more then I did but only spent 50% more. Settling in well?


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

chalky76 said:


> That's not too bad. You got a hell of a lot more then I did but only spent 50% more.



Did you haggle ? I did :Na_Na_Na_Na:




chalky76 said:


> Settling in well ?


I have absolutely no idea mate. Probably.
When i got them home i checked that they was still alive, dribbled a few drops of water in with the smithi slings and put them all on a shelf in the shed. 
I'll check on them next weekend when i feed them. 
I just dont do the oohing and cooing over new spiders like some people seem to do :whistling2:


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

No I'm crap at haggling :bash: I've bunged mine in new enclosures and added some water. Will leave them a while before feeding


----------



## JK3ITH °_• (Aug 3, 2011)

I got
damon diadema
really fat, long and pink millipede
an adult scorpion
black and white bird eater
salmon pink birdeater
and 2 dead leaf mantids
spent more than i should have


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

I went with my mate

I got: An emp scorpion (small one)
Vietnam earth tiger (sub-adult)
And a small pokie.

He got:

2 Emp scorpions (small)
4 Fire leg millipedes
2 praying mantid's (breeding pair with egg sac)


Was a good day.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

selina20 said:


> I got a female Sphodromantis sp Chameleon village


So now you are one of the Chameleon Village people!

Sorry I didn't see you, but I did bump into Ally, Viva, Dan99 and a lot of people I didn'y know cos I didn't have my glasses on.

I bought 2 Sericopelma catalina (like everyone else, but i wa nice to see something NEW for sale)
P perdersoni
2 teeny C fimbriatus
2 x P sp machala and hods of crix.

Its such a shame though to see so much dead stuff. They dont look after their stock very well, do they?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> So now you are one of the Chameleon Village people!
> 
> Sorry I didn't see you, but I did bump into Ally, Viva, Dan99 and a lot of people I didn'y know cos I didn't have my glasses on.
> 
> ...


Lol we saw a pinned butterfly for £350 :gasp:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Lol we saw a pinned butterfly for £350 :gasp:


That's just mad. I wonder how a living one would be?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> That's just mad. I wonder how a living one would be?


God knows lol. That was a reduced price too lol


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

chalky76 said:


> So it's bound to happen so I thought I'd start it off. I got the following from TSS:[
> 
> 5 x Acanthoscurria geniculata slings
> 5 x Chromatopelma cyanopubscens slings
> ...


posted in error


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Graylord said:


> posted in error


What? You forget £6.50 for the RMSD?


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

It's only just occurred to me I should've haggled. Everyone else did. Oh well, next time.


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

I got:

*0.1.0 Hetroscoda maculata (adult, probably wild caught,possibly gravid)**

0.0.1 Ephebopus cyanognathus sling*

*0.0.1 Hapalopus sp. formosus* *sling*
*
0.0.1 Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus grown on sling*- thinks it's adult, tried to eat the forceps on re-housing= Mark finished off re-housing it while I gibbered in the corner of the bug shed lol. 

*Argiope bruennichi egg sack*

*0.1.0 Opistothalmus sp. (poss gravid)*

*0.1.0 Acontista multicolour (adult female, parthenogenic mantis, already laid one ooth since getting home lol)*

*1.1.0 Deroplatys desiccata 
*
*3.1.0 Sybilla pretosia (I bloody mis-sexed them >_< lol- hopefully the males will mature before the adult females I already had shuffle off their mortal coil)
*
*and 8 Pachnoda sinuata grubbies

Box of stick insects that mark grabbed but I forgot what they were called already 

*


MarkB said:


> It's only just occurred to me I should've haggled. Everyone else did. Oh well, next time.


I haggled for the first time EVER and got a whole £2 off a £24 spider lol. I fail at haggling.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Dan99 said:


> I got a few scorps  Vivalabam was watching them eat when I took them back to the Jim's table  There really cool. Ive never had scorps before. So now when I have a noisy cricket I just put it in the scorps tub, it kills it, I take it out


They were well awesome! I've never seen a scorp use it's tail, we actually went back looking for them scorps, but she said that's as big as they grow, I wanted some big ones. :blush:



Lucky Eddie said:


> So now you are one of the Chameleon Village people!
> 
> Sorry I didn't see you, but I did bump into Ally, Viva, Dan99 and a lot of people I didn'y know cos I didn't have my glasses on.
> 
> ...


Wish I could have spoke to you for a bit longer! I'd already primised the OH we'd go upstairs, he was nagging me for like 10 minutes before I saw you, but I was like I just need to look at this one more table! That happened about 4 times. :blush: Turns outit was pretty crap upstairs anyway. :whip:


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

jb1962 said:


> I and Mandie had a great day at the Kempton fair yesterday.
> I got to meet Peter Kirk and his wife and had a good chat with him and he saw my P.pedersani 3" and said it looked
> female and told me much about it and who founded that sp..
> So I've named her Niko.
> ...


That was me lol


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> Wish I could have spoke to you for a bit longer!


TBH, after I left you, I had another quick whizz round incase I had missed anything nice, then shot off home. It was too warm in there and all those dead beasties left me a bit cold...........if that makes sense!!!!!!!

Did you see the state of the M25 anti-clockwise on the way home! Glad I went there early.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

A bit late posting here!

I got a (fingers crossed) female-looking Lampropelma violaceopes and I was brave and bought a little Monocentrophus balfouri. A blue-spider day!

Thanks to Lucky Eddie for saying hi - I rely on people doing that because I'm terrible at recognising anyone 

Caught up with a load of friends, talked until I had a sore throat. Lovely pub garden dinner with MarkB, Lex, Ash, Lucozade3000 until much later than intended and promptly died of tired as soon as I got home!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Lucky Eddie said:


> TBH, after I left you, I had another quick whizz round incase I had missed anything nice, then shot off home. It was too warm in there and all those dead beasties left me a bit cold...........if that makes sense!!!!!!!
> 
> Did you see the state of the M25 anti-clockwise on the way home! Glad I went there early.


Yeah it was stupidly hot in there, we ended up staying till like 3 I think, although we did keep going outside to cool off! :lol2:

Yeah I refused to look at them, I kept walking off and leaving my mum and her OH, they kept looking at them. :whip:


----------



## epona (Oct 5, 2011)

i got 2 mantids 
smaragdesthes africana oertzeni(purple fruit beetle)
indian moon moth caterpillas
atlas moth caterpillas.

and my son was over the moon as he met Nick baker,i do wish there had been more beetles like goliaths,hercules etc.


----------



## JK3ITH °_• (Aug 3, 2011)

epona said:


> i do wish there had been more beetles like goliaths,hercules etc.


petbeetles.blogspot.com 
:no1:


----------

